# How to disable my AVG Anti-Virus?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I am trying a new anti-virus program.
Can you tell me how to disable my AVG Anti-Virus?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

You'll need to uninstall it.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Remind me how to do that...
I have Windows 10


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I can't walk you through it from memory on Win10, but if you type 'uninstall' or 'programs' into your search box, it'll get you to the right place.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Hold on, I think u can disable it. I am looking


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have done it before, but cannot do it now,


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If I "right click" on the AVG icon, I get a menu that includes: 
"temporarily disable AVG protection"


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> *In case you need to disable all AVG components at once* please follow the steps below:
> 
> 
> Open the AVG Program.
> ...


https://superuser.com/questions/414471/how-do-i-temporarily-turn-off-avg-antivirus


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I tried every way possible to disable AVG a few weeks ago and it just isn't possible any more. It won't even let you disable it through task manager. DENIED. I used to really like AVG, but when a program won't disable when I want it to on my computer it's history.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I just disabled mine in less than 10 seconds with 3 mouse clicks.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

And nothing is showing running in the background in task manager? I also used the same instructions above to disable mine and it never truly disabled the program. The reason I know for sure it was AVG is I have one program that when I used to open it, AVG said it was infected and would ASK if I wanted to move it to the vault. Then after an update, they didn't even ask any more, it would just disappear when you try to open it. And then I tried closing AVG down completely through task manager and it wouldn't let me. I removed AVG and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When I had to uninstall AVG from a Windows 7 machine due to it causing conflicts I had to manually uninstall it by going to the checkpoint file in windows programs and first removing the.dll files first and then deleting all files and folders.


----------

